# Terrormanagement im Namen des Staates!? - Anis Amri und das kontrollierte Versagen der Behörden



## Schaffe89 (3. Juli 2017)

*Terrormanagement im Namen des Staates!? - Anis Amri und das kontrollierte Versagen der Behörden*

Nach dem Anschlag vom Breidscheidtplatz in Berlin mehren sich die Hinweise nach einem nicht mehr zu leugnenden Terrormanagement und einer schützenden Hand auf Anis Amri.
Nachdem innerhalb des LKA  wie damals schon im NSU Fall versucht wurde im Nachhinein Berichte zugunsten der Terroristen abzumildern um einen Zugriff bzw. Verhaftung derTerroristen zu verhindern.

Dazu Zitate und Belege aus dem heute erschienenen Spiegel Artikel, der ein Terrormanagement der Behörden nahelegt.

Quelle:
Anis Amri: Warum der Breitscheidplatz-Terrorist nicht gestoppt wurde - SPIEGEL ONLINE


> "An einem Montag im Juli 2015 meldet sich um 13.45 Uhr ein junger Mann  auf dem Polizeirevier Freiburg-Nord. Er sagt, er komme aus Tunesien und  wolle Asyl beantragen. Die Beamten drücken ihm ein Formular in  französischer Sprache in die Hand. In krakeliger Schrift schreibt der  Mann, er sei 1993 geboren, Mechaniker und Koch, sein Name sei Amir.
> Amir. Nicht Amri. Es sind nur zwei vertauschte Buchstaben. Sie ändern alles."


Es kann also ein bekannter Straftäter der bereits in Gefängnissen sitzt und Gewalttaten, sowie schweren Raub zu verantworten hat, lediglich durch das Ändern von zwei Buchstaben in unser Land einreisen.



> "*Hätten die Polizisten an jenem 6. Juli Anis Amri in den Computer  eingegeben, wäre eine Warnung erschienen. Sie hätten erfahren, dass der  junge Mann kein schutzbedürftiger Flüchtling ist, sondern ein  Krimineller, der in Sizilien im Gefängnis saß und nach Tunesien  abgeschoben werden sollte. Ein Gewalttäter,...*"



Offenbar ist es bereits aureichend lediglich 2 Buchstaben zu ändern und schon kann man als Terrorist einreisen.
Das sind ja paradiesische Zustände für den Terror in Deutschland.



> "Ein Team des SPIEGEL hat Zehntausende Seiten Akten gelesen und Menschen  getroffen, die mit dem Fall zu tun hatten: Politiker, Polizisten,  Behördenleiter und aufmerksame Flüchtlinge, die schon früh vor dem  jungen Tunesier gewarnt haben.*Die Recherchen ergeben das Bild eines beispiellosen Behördenwirrwarrs,  eines Versagens des deutschen Rechtsstaats und seiner starren,  föderalistischen Struktur. *Eines Systems, in dem viele zuständig waren,  aber keiner verantwortlich."



"





> *Mehrere Hundert Beamte in mindestens 64 Behörden waren mit Amri befasst. Am Ende gelang es ihnen nicht, Amri zu stoppen.*"
> 
> "*Anis Amri konnte monatelang mit bis zu 14 verschiedenen Identitäten  hausieren gehen. Er konnte Handys klauen, prügeln und mit Drogen dealen.  Er konnte schwarzfahren, Papiere fälschen und sich Sozialleistungen  erschleichen. Er konnte tricksen, täuschen, lügen. Und niemand bestrafte  ihn*."



Ein ganz ähnliches Bild wie bereits bei dem NSU Prozess. Eine Verstrickung mit den Terroristen durch V-Männer. Verbindungen die existierten, aber zugunsten des Weiterlebens des NSU nicht aufgedeckt wurden.
Später wurde dann der großer Schredder angeworfen. Auch hier entsteht ein sehr ähnliches Bild. Amri wurde von den Behörden weitgehend gedeckt und unbehelligt gelassen.

Ströbele sieht eine schützende Hand über Amri, vor allem auch von US Diensten.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UxZ1gIqhmcY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und weiter der Spiegel:



> Die Behörden wussten, dass Anis Amri gefährlich  werden könnte. Sie beobachteten ihn monatelang. Doch in den  entscheidenden Wochen verloren sie ihn aus den Augen. Er war am Ende wie  eine Kugel im Flipperautomaten. Es gab viele Berührungspunkte, aber zu  greifen war er nicht.
> 
> Warum eigentlich nicht?



Die Kette an Hinweisen, Belegen für Terroristische Absichten und Eindeutigen Missbrauchs des Systems ist beispiellos. Kurz zusammengefasst.

- Wenige Tage nach den Anschlägen von Paris am 13. November 2015 mit 130  Toten prahlte Amri, er könne problemlos in Frankreich Kalaschnikows  besorgen, um "hier" etwas "zu machen"
- VP01 (Amri) schlug er vor, gemeinsam zu den "Brüdern in Paris" zu fahren.
- Es ist Dezember, als ein Lichtbildvergleich der Polizei mit "an  Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit" bestätigt: Hassa und Amir sind  ein und dieselbe Person. Die Fotos decken sich außerdem mit Bildern von  Anis Amri, die Italien          übermittelt hatte.   
- *Von derartigen Erkenntnissen der Polizei bekommen die kommunalen Ausländerbehörden lange nichts mit.
- *Jedes Mal krakelt er etwas anderes auf das Formular (Namen, Herkunf etc.). Es fällt keinem auf.
- Inzwischen sitzen Vertreter von bis zu 40 Behörden zusammen und  berichten sich gegenseitig über die gefährlichsten Islamisten im Land.  Am 4. Februar 2016 beschäftigen sie sich das erste Mal mit Amri.
- Amriwird zur selben Zeit im polizeiinternen System Inpol ausgeschrieben:  "Person ist dem islamistischen Spektrum zuzuordnen. Mutmaßlicher Bezug  zum IS", heißt es.
- Generalbundesanwalt Peter Frank wies im NRW-Untersuchungsausschuss darauf hin, dass die Erkenntnisse gerichtsverwertbar waren.
- Zwei Männer mit libyschen Telefonnummern sind mit Amri in Kontakt,  womöglich Kämpfer des IS. Sie schreiben Texte oder schicken  Sprachnachrichten. Im Hintergrund knacken Funkgeräte, Explosionen sind  zu hören. Amris Gesprächspartner sind in einem Kampfgebiet.
- Anis Amri unterhält sich mit Terroristen in lybien über Selbstmordattentate "Dougma"
- Die Beamten stellen außerdem fest, dass Amri im Netz auf Dschihad-Seiten  surft und sich* Anleitungen zum Bau von Rohrbomben ansieht.
- Als Amri ausreisen will, hält ihn die Budespolizei auf ""Ich will von mir aus ausreisen. Warum muss ich deshalb hierbleiben?"
- Konsequenzen hat das nicht. Amri wird ins Ausländeramt zitiert. Er bekommt eine Duldung, holt sich Geld ab, taucht wieder in Berlin ab - und ist frustriert.
- Es gehört zum Irrsinn des Falls, dass offenbar ausgerechnet die gescheiterte Ausreise das auslösende Moment für den späteren Anschlag war.
- Am 5. Oktober schickt er eine Nachricht an seine IS-Kontakte: "Ich will zu Euch ... Sagt mir, was ich tun soll." Der IS überzeugt Amri, statt ins Kalifat zu reisen, lieber im Westen zu bleiben und dort zuzuschlagen.
- Anis Amri gerät bei den Ermittlern in den Hintergrund, obwohl aus Tunesien beunruhigende Meldungen kommen.


Und damit kommen wir nun zum grandiosen Punkt dieses erstklassigen Spiels der Behörden mit Amri.

*


> *Für die Ermittler des Landeskriminalamts NRW steht damit fest, dass Amri  einen Anschlagsplan verfolgt.* Sie schreiben an den Generalbundesanwalt  und regen die Einleitung eines Verfahrens wegen der "Vorbereitung einer  schweren, staatsgefährdenden Gewalttat" an. *Karlsruhe leitet den Fall an  die Generalstaatsanwaltschaft Berlin weiter. Die entscheidet, wegen  versuchter Beteiligung an einem Tötungsdelikt zu ermitteln. Das  Verfahren bleibt weitgehend ergebnislos - bis zum Tag des Attentats.*





> Im Herbst erreichen auch mehrere Warnungen des marokkanischen Geheimdienstes die Deutschen: Amri führe derzeit "ein Projekt" aus, er bezeichne sein Gastland als "Land des Unglaubens". Er stehe in Kontakt mit IS-Sympathisanten in Deutschland und wohne mit einem Marokkaner zusammen, dessen Eltern IS-Anhänger und Cousins IS-Mitglieder seien.



Eine kleine Übersicht der Bewegungen von Amri.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Letzendlich muss man klar attestieren, dass die Behörden Anis Amri verfolgten, aber die Entscheider, vor allem jene die in Berlin sitzen tatenlos zusahen und Amri deckten.
Er wurde sogar an der Ausreise gehindert und man ha das Gefühl dass Amri zum Anschlag genötigt wurde.



> *Im März 2016 hält das dortige LKA Amri für so gefährlich, dass es im  Innenministerium anregt, das schärfste Schwert des Ausländerrechts zu  ziehen: eine sofortige Abschiebung, vom Ministerium angeordnet. "Die  Begehung eines terroristischen Anschlags durch Amri ist zu erwarten",  notieren die Beamten. Er stelle ein "kaum zu kalkulierendes Risiko dar".  Doch die Juristen im Haus lehnen ab, die rechtlichen Hürden scheinen zu  hoch.*



Alles scheint darauf hinzudeuten dass Behörden und Terroristen stillschweigend zusammenarbeiten um Päzedenzfälle für eine stärkere Überwachung schaffen zu können.
Und das obwohl die bisherige Überwachung wie an x Beispielen aufgezeigt wurde gut funktioniert hätte, aber von den Entscheidern nichts unternommen wurde um Amri zu stoppen.

Letzten Endes schaltet sich dann auch noch ein angeblich Mentor ein, der natürlich nicht ermittelt wird.



> Heute wissen die Ermittler aus den rekonstruierten Chatprotokollen, dass Anis Amri ab Mitte Oktober einen Terrormentor hat. Schon in seinen Chats mit den IS-Leuten im Februar hatten diese ihm dazu geraten. Ein Mann, der ihn bis zum Anschlag begleiten soll. Wer es ist, wissen sie nicht. Sie kennen nur seinen Chatnamen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Terrormanagement im Namen des Staates!? - Anis Amri und das kontrollierte Versagen der BehÃ¶rden*

Man hielt ihn für einen Kleinkriminellen und unbedeutenden Schwätzer. Eine Fehleinschätzung, kann passieren, auch wenn es in diesem Fall sehr traurig ist. Aber natürlich ist es eine groß angelegte Verschwörung, natürlich


----------



## Schaffe89 (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Terrormanagement im Namen des Staates!? - Anis Amri und das kontrollierte Versagen der BehÃ¶rden*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Man hielt ihn für einen Kleinkriminellen und unbedeutenden Schwätzer. Eine Fehleinschätzung, kann passieren, auch wenn es in diesem Fall sehr traurig ist. Aber natürlich ist es eine groß angelegte Verschwörung, natürlich



Nein, hielt man ihn keineswegs, weder von den marrokanischen Behörden, noch von deutschen Diensten, noch von Tunesien. 
Lese doch den Artikel bevor du deinen Unsinn hier weiter breittrittst. Im Artikel des Spiegel wird klar, dass man ihn genau dafür nicht hielt und das wird anhand von mehreren Stellen völlig ausreichend begründet.
Aber das wäre ja zuviel Aufwand.

Ein Kleinkrimineller sitzt also 4 Jahre lang in Italien im Knast, ja  ne völlig klar.
Das mindeste wäre gewesen ihn weiter zu überwachen aber auch das verlief scheinbar aus Jahwes Willen einfach irgendwo im Sande.


----------



## wuselsurfer (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Terrormanagement im Namen des Staates!? - Anis Amri und das kontrollierte Versagen der BehÃ¶rden*



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Nach dem Anschlag vom Breidscheidtplatz in Berlin mehren sich die Hinweise nach einem nicht mehr zu leugnenden Terrormanagement und einer schützenden Hand auf Anis Amri..
> ...
> Letzendlich muss man klar attestieren, dass die Behörden Anis Amri verfolgten, aber die Entscheider, vor allem jene die in Berlin sitzen tatenlos zusahen und Amri deckten.
> Er wurde sogar an der Ausreise gehindert und man ha das Gefühl dass Amri zum Anschlag genötigt wurde.


Ich hab schon sehr viel ausführlich dargebrachten Unsinn gelesen in meinem Leben, aber das ist, sorry, absolut hirnrissig.
Wie kann man so eine menschenfeindliche Haltung öffentlich darlegen?

Von den realen Zusammenhängen scheint überhaupt kein Wissen da zu sein, von menschlichen Haltungen und Triebkräften noch viel weniger.


----------



## Schaffe89 (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Terrormanagement im Namen des Staates!? - Anis Amri und das kontrollierte Versagen der BehÃ¶rden*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ich hab schon sehr viel ausführlich dargebrachten Unsinn gelesen in meinem Leben, aber das ist, sorry, absolut hirnrissig.



Hast du den Artikel vom Spiegel in der gänze gelesen, oder wenigstens den Post #1?



> Wie kann man so eine menschenfeindliche Haltung öffentlich darlegen?



Du meinst dass es menschenverachtend ist, wenn man den Geheimdiensten und Entscheidern der Behördern vorwirft Amri zu decken?
Wieso sollte es das sein? Begründung?


> Von den realen Zusammenhängen scheint überhaupt kein Wissen da zu sein,.



Ja die behörden habendie realen Zusammenhänge wohl einfach nicht gesehen und das obwohl mehrmals mit Nachdruck Amri als sehr gefährlich eingestuft wurde.


> von menschlichen Haltungen und Triebkräften noch viel weniger.



Verstehe gerade nicht ganz was du meinst. Lies vielleicht mal den Artikel, dann sollte dir es vielleicht klar werden, wieso die Frage nach Terrormanagement nicht gerade unbegründet ist.
Aber ist ja nicht so, dass wir diese Dinge nicht schon lange in Europa haben.

Gladio – Wikipedia

"In den 70er und 80er Jahren kam es zu zahlreichen Terroranschlägen in Italien. Im Jahr 1984 begann der italienische Richter Felice Casson mit Ermittlungen zu einem Autobomben-Anschlag aus dem Jahr 1972 bei dem mehrere Polizisten in der Stadt Peteano getötet wurden. Casson fand heraus, dass am Tatort keinerlei polizeiliche Untersuchungen stattgefunden hatten und dass der Bericht über den verwendeten Sprengstoff gefälscht wurde, um die links-extremen Roten Brigaden zu belasten."

"Durch weitere Ermittlungen deckte Casson auf, dass nicht die Roten Brigaden sondern rechtsextreme Gruppen und der militärische Geheimdienst in den Anschlag von Peteano verwickelt waren und dass italienische Regierung und Geheimdienst zahlreiche Versuche unternommen hatten, diese Tatsache geheim zu halten."

Die Geheimarmeen der NATO - Operation Gladio

Es gibt weltweit sehr viele Beispiele von Stay Behind Organisationen die in Attentate verwickelt waren oder sie selbst durchführten, die später dann aufgekommen sind und bestätigt wurden.
Heißt nicht dass das eine Rolle bei Amri spielt, allerdings deutet vieles darauf hin, dass dieser Mann einfach nicht festgenommen werden sollte, ähnlich wie beim NSU.

Ich kann dir empfehlen den ZDF Film Stay Behind anzuschauen.

ZDF-Film „Stay behind“: Die geheimen Kampfer - Kultur - Stuttgarter Zeitung

Auch der BND hatte eine Partisanenarmee, ganz ähnlich denen der Nato Geheimarmee, aber das überspannt das Thema.
Selbstverständlich gibt es heute die Organisationen genauso wie damals, nur unter anderem Namen und mit frischem Anstrich.


----------



## Nightslaver (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Terrormanagement im Namen des Staates!? - Anis Amri und das kontrollierte Versagen der BehÃ¶rden*

Und der nässte Hofnarrenthread zur nässten "großen Verschwörung(stheorie)"...


----------



## Amon (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Terrormanagement im Namen des Staates!? - Anis Amri und das kontrollierte Versagen der Behörden*

Naja, bei Anis Amri ist einiges falsch gelaufen, und wenn man sich die NSU Leaks so anguckt kann man auch auf Gedanken kommen.....


----------



## Schaffe89 (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Terrormanagement im Namen des Staates!? - Anis Amri und das kontrollierte Versagen der BehÃ¶rden*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und der nässte Hoffnarrenthread zur nässten "großen Verschwörung(stheorie)"...



Na es kann doch jeder sein eigenes Fazit dazu ziehen. Aber ich seh es bereits kommen.
Die üblichen Kommentareschreiber haben sich mit dem Thema nicht beschäftigt und wissen quasi schon im voraus wie alles passiert ist.
Faktisch steht zumindest fest, die Behörden haben auf absolut groteske Weise versagt, haben einen ähnlichenFall von solchem beispiellosen Versagen gab es sehr wenige.
Was der Leser nun daraus macht und welche Rückschlüsse er zieht, ist ihm überlassen. Der Spiegel Artikel ist dafür allerdings eine Steilvorlage und liefert vielleicht auch absichtlich eine Verbindung zu Gladio.
Wer sich dafür interessiert, sollte es finden. Ich gebe mal einen Hinweis "Schwert".



JaniZz schrieb:


> Kann man den Typ mal bannen? Aber das ist krank und gehört in Behandlung



Weil? Hast du den Artikel denn gelesen? Oder sind das die üblichen Schnellschüsse auf Dinge die sich deinem Verständnis entziehen?
Ich würde doch ganz stark darauf tippen dass du nicht hier bist um dich zu informieren, sondern lediglich zu beleidigen.


----------



## Cleriker (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Terrormanagement im Namen des Staates!? - Anis Amri und das kontrollierte Versagen der BehÃ¶rden*

Erstmal spannend zu sehen wie sehr dich dieses Thema interessiert und wie viel Mühe du dir hier gemacht hast (auch wenn viel vorgegeben wurde).
Ich denke aber, du interpretierst etwas zuviel dort hinein. Allein das mit den zwei Buchstaben... Hast du mal im navi zwei Buchstaben vertauscht, bei der Suche nach einem Kontakt im Handy, oder Telefonbuch (falls du das noch kennst)? Wegen ähnlichen Namen darf nun mal niemand weggesperrt werden.

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DKK007 (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Terrormanagement im Namen des Staates!? - Anis Amri und das kontrollierte Versagen der Behörden*

Zumal es ja sogar gleiche Namen gibt.

Wenn man mal schaut wie viele "Thomas Müller" es gibt. Einer spielt sogar in der Nationalmannschaft. 



Wenn man sich die Anstalt vom 26. Mai 2015 anschaut, könnte man aber schon auf die Idee kommen, dass man absichtlich weggeschaut hat um hinterher die Gesetze zu verschärfen. 
Da war der "Plan" ja schon ganz gut erklärt worden und das war 1,5 Jahre vorher.
Die Sendung scheint aber wohl nicht mehr in der Mediathek drin zu sein. Muss ich wohl mal aus dem eigenen Archiv auf Youtube hochladen.

(ab min. 45)


> [...]
> "Merkel": Warum haben wir die NSU-Terrorangst nicht ausgenutzt?! Was hätten wir nicht alles tun können für die innere Sicherheit, wie damals bei der RAF.
> "BfV": Weil es keine Angst gibt, die Opfer waren ja keine Deutschen, also keine richtigen."
> "Merkel": Sehen sie, ich brauche ausländischen Terror. Ich brauche Islamismus in letzter Sekunde verhindert. Haben Sie nicht so etwas.
> [...]


----------



## Schaffe89 (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Terrormanagement im Namen des Staates!? - Anis Amri und das kontrollierte Versagen der BehÃ¶rden*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Ich denke aber, du interpretierst etwas zuviel dort hinein. Allein das mit den zwei Buchstaben... Hast du mal im navi zwei Buchstaben vertauscht, bei der Suche nach einem Kontakt im Handy, oder Telefonbuch (falls du das noch kennst)? Wegen ähnlichen Namen darf nun mal niemand weggesperrt werden.



Wie meinst du da mit den zwei Buchstaben? Ich glaube nicht dass du den Zusammenhang da erfasst hast.
Er ist insgesamt mit 14 Identitäten unterwegs gewesen und immer hat man es ihm abgenommen, wie James Bond.
Und eine Idee von ihm war halt statt Amri sich Amir zu nennen. Dass er normalerweise zu dem Zeitpunkt schon nach 4 Jahren Haft in Italien polizeidienstlich erfasst sein müsste, mit Bild und so.. mhm naja.

Nachdem er ein Feuer gelegt hatte wurde er halt verhaftet. Aber interessierter user meinte ja er sei ein Kleinstverbrecher.
Er hat wieder mal keine Ahnung, mischt sich aber überall ein.

Niemand hat da 2 Buchstaben vertauscht, das hast du grundfalsch verstanden, er gab sich einfach nur als solcher aus.
Das kann gut im Chaos des Flüchtlingssumpfes passieren, aber die weiteren Pannen bis hin zur Einstellung der Überwachung zeigen ganz klar eine schützende Hand über Amri.

@ DKK007

Bei Dailymotion ist es noch verfügbar.

Die Anstalt - Folge 12 - Dailymotion-Video

Dass die Leute bei der Anstalt noch Lachen, kann man nur als Galgenhumor beschreiben.
Das ist die einzige Sendung im deutschen fernsehen  wenigstens ansatzweise die Dinge anreißt die um uns passieren.
Dinge die wirklich brisant sind, werden sowieso unter Verschluss gehalten.

Aber mal um es sich auf der Zunge zergehen zu lassen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der NSU war ja nicht Bönhardt, Zschäpe und Mundlos, der NSU war eine Organisation des Verfassungsschutzes mit geheimen Waffenlagern ähnlich der Waffenlagern der Gladio Geheimarmeen.
Und den NSU hat man dann aufgelöst und zwei der Marionetten ließ man dann umbringen, fälschte die Beweise, indem man den Wohnwagen bevor eine Spurensicherung erfolgte abtransportierte.
Auch Zschäpe wollte man umbringen und die Beweise mit einer geschmeidigen Explosion im NSU Unterschlupf in die Luft jagen.
Aber zschäpe hat sich vorher noch verpisst und schweigt jetzt wohl ihr Leben lang, weil sie sonst liquidiert wird.

Aber was sag ich, bestimmt kommen gleich wieder interessierter user, Threshold und die anderen um das als Verschwöungstheorie darzustellen.
Die sind da immer besonders fleißig darin die Wahrheit in diesem Forum zu unterdrücken. Sehr auffällig meiner Meinung nach.

Aber so Zeugenberichte von dem dritten Mann der die beiden getötet hat und das Feuer gelegt hatte, kehrt man halt unter den Teppich.
Aber glücklicherweise vergisst das Internet selten.

"In der Tat wurde laut Medienberichten am 4.11. sogar mit einem Hubschrauber nach dieser dritten Person gefahndet (TA). Auch die Bild-Zeitung berichtet am 07.11. von “Zeugen”, die eine flüchtende Person sahen, und erwähnt eine Nachbarin, nach der diese Person “aus dem Führerhaus kletterte und die Flucht ergriff.” (Bild)"

Ziemlich wahrscheinlich einer der V-Männer die ja bei jedem Mord irgendwo in der Nähe herumlungerten.

"Bisher sind keine Berichte bekannt, dass der thüringer Untersuchungsausschuss diese Zeugen vorgeladen hätte. Werden diese Aussagen vertuscht?"

NSU: Bohnhardt, Mundlos wurden erschossen, keine Selbstmorde!

Ach nein, es gibt Vertuschung, na was für ein Zufall aber auch.

Die Bundesregierung ist natürlich bis ins Mark hinein korrupt, so wie halt alle fast alle Politikdarsteller.



Cleriker schrieb:


> Erstmal spannend zu sehen wie sehr dich dieses Thema interessiert und wie viel Mühe du dir hier gemacht hast (auch wenn viel vorgegeben wurde).



Was wurde denn vorgegeben? Gut, ich lege den Finger in die Wunde. Wenn du mal Zeit hast, empfehle ich dir die paar Cent zu zahlen und den Spiegel Artikel zu lesen.
Besonders interessant ist ja dass diese eingehenden Artikel die mal ein bisschen durchblicken dann häufig monetarisiert sind, so wie bei der Welt oder der Zeit auch.


----------



## Cleriker (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Terrormanagement im Namen des Staates!? - Anis Amri und das kontrollierte Versagen der Behörden*

Schon längst passiert. Einfach weils mich gestern noch interessiert hat, hab ich mir den Artikel gegeben. Ich muss dir bei dieser Theorie allerdings zustimmen. Alle Artikel die nicht nur Standardgewäsch sind, werden sofort und bleiben auch, Bezahlware.
Die Zeit habe ich eh seit Jahren gefressen. Die ist alles, nur nicht liberal (jedenfalls meiner subjektiven Wahrnehmung nach).
Mit vorgegeben meine ich, dass du Ausschnitte nimmst und kommentierst. Das ist auch klar und die übliche Routine. Jedoch kannst auch du nicht sehen was daran wahr ist und was nicht. Also du bist der Überzeugung dass es eine Instanz gab die amri geschützt hat. Dann müsstest du dich auch bei allem was du so an Infos findest fragen, ob es nicht absichtlich gestreifte Falschinformationen sind. Also die gleiche Situation wie bei 9/11, wo man quasi nicht mehr sagen kann was echt war und was nicht. Vielleicht ist der Fall amri gar nicht so komplex. Vielleicht hatte er wirklich nur viel Glück, war gut in dem was er tat und viele unfähige kamen zusammen und so kam es wie es kam. Vielleicht möchte irgendeine Instanz aber Misstrauen und Angst sähen um Unruhen zu ermöglichen. Vielleicht ist die Wahrheit der du auf der Spur bist die einzige Fiktion. Dir ist quasi keine Möglichkeit gegeben das nachzuweisen. Du kannst nur deinem Bauchgefühl folgen. Die Frage Die sich dir aber stellen sollte, was hast du am Ende davon? Was passiert wenn du dir zu 100% sicher bist, dass amri gedeckt wurde? Was ändert es für dich? Welche Auswirkungen hat das auf dich, dein Verhalten und die Menschen um dich herum?
Ich vermute! mal, überhaupt keine. 

Für mich steht fest, dass es einen kalten Krieg gab und auch, dass man alte Verhaltensweisen nicht einfach ablegt. Darum bin ich der festen Überzeugung dass es weiterhin Spionage und Sabotage gibt und solche Dinge (wenn auch nicht so actionlastig) wie in den ganzen Agentenfilmen einfach existieren. Deutschland unterhält alleine 28 Topspione, wenn ich das mal richtig aufgenommen habe, offiziell! Was also inoffiziell? Was werden wohl die USA, Russland und China betreiben? Denk mal nur an die großen Hackerangriffe vor einigen Jahren? Wir haben jetzt zwar eine Abwehrtruppe, aber das was an die Öffentlichkeit gelangt ist immer nur die Spitze des Eisbergs. Was wird wohl im Hintergrund gelaufen sein? So etwas wie der Fall amri ist dagegen nur Firlefanz. 

Deshalb: was ändert es für dich? Bist du physisch in der Lage es zu ändern, oder sich komplett davon zu lösen? Welches Ziel steckt hinter deinen Recherchen? Wie sieht die finale Reaktion deinerseits aus?

Ich denke die wird es nicht geben und dass du deine Zeit vertust. Trotzdem finde ich es gut, wenn Menschen auch Dinge hinterfragen. Nur erwarte bitte nicht, dass jeder mit der gleichen Begeisterung dabei ist. Skepsis ist nicht gleichbedeutend mit Stumpfsinn, oder Verneinung.

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kaaruzo (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Terrormanagement im Namen des Staates!? - Anis Amri und das kontrollierte Versagen der Behörden*

"Letztlich ist die Wurzel jeder Verschwörungstheorie der starke Wunsch zu glauben, dass irgendjemand irgendwo kompetent ist in dem, was er tut." - Amy Dentata

Es ist schon das gleiche, wie im anderen Thread. Statt die naheliegendeste Erklärung anzunehmen (bei Behörden arbeiten Menschen, Menschen können Fehler machen), muss es natürlich wieder eine "Verschwörung" sein.


----------



## Schaffe89 (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Terrormanagement im Namen des Staates!? - Anis Amri und das kontrollierte Versagen der Behörden*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Deshalb: was ändert es für dich? Bist du physisch in der Lage es zu ändern, oder sich komplett davon zu lösen? Welches Ziel steckt hinter deinen Recherchen? Wie sieht die finale Reaktion deinerseits aus?



Man muss um in zukunft in einer friedlichen Welt leben zu können Paramilitärische Einrichtungen schließen, man muss sicherstellen, dass  sich verselbstständigende Elemente eines Staates wie Geheimdienst, Verfassungsschutz usw. sich nicht der Kontrolle des Parlamentes entziehen.
Wenn die Menschen diese Informationen besitzen und sich dem bewusst sind, wird der Druck auf die Regierung ansteigen und es besteht die Möglichkeit dass die Regierung den Unsinn auflöst.
Netterweise gibt es auch Bestrebungen im Parlament die Geheimdienste besser zu kontrollieren, aber leider nur von Teilen einer schwachen Opposition.

Schau mal das Video der Anstalt, dann weißt du welche Gefahren von diesen Diensten ausgehen. Das kann unmöglich gut für die Gesellschaft sein.


> Ich denke die wird es nicht geben und dass du deine Zeit vertust. Trotzdem finde ich es gut, wenn Menschen auch Dinge hinterfragen.



Ich hab die Woch frei, also lese ich Bücher, Nachrichten und informiere mich was in der Welt passiert.
Wenn etwas passiert will ich wissen warum und weshalb und nicht dass es passiert ist.

Ein weiterer wichtiger Punkt ist, dass man Amris Identität verschwiegen hat und die Ausweisdokumente um nach ihm zu fahnden erst nach mehr als 48 Stunden freigegeben hat, obwohl man schon Stunden nach dem Anschlag diese aus dem Führerhaus einkassiert hatte.
Lutz Bachmann, wusste schon zuvor aus internen Ermittlungskreisen, dass es sich um einen Tunesier handelte.

Pegida: Polizei widerspricht Lutz Bachmann | ZEIT ONLINE

Die Ermittlungen übernahm die Generalbundesanwaltschaft. Selbige die zuvor noch dafür verantwortlich war die Ermittlungen um Amri im Sande verlaufen zu lassen und nichts zu unternehmen.
Die Informationen von Lutz Bachmann werden von der Prese jetzt als genialer Zufallstreffer dargestellt.

Aber ist natürlich logisch, die Polizei braucht tagelang um eine Geldbörse im Führerhaus des LWK finden zu können, die drehen dort was Ermittlungsarbeit angeht wohl alle Däumchen.
Aber der unkritische Betrachter wird das halt niemals feststellen, weil seine Gedanken in einem engen Frame verlaufen, den er aus kognitiver Dissonanz nicht verlassen kann.
Alleine die Tatsache dass bei solchen Terroranschlägen immer der ominöse Ausweis und die Geldbörse vergessen werden, sollte schon aufhorchen lassen.



> Nur erwarte bitte nicht, dass jeder mit der gleichen Begeisterung dabei ist.



Ich finde deinen Beitrag sehr gut und neutral. Und als einer der wenigen hast du auch die Quelle gelesen. Respekt.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Es ist schon das gleiche, wie im anderen Thread. Statt die naheliegendeste Erklärung anzunehmen (bei Behörden arbeiten Menschen, Menschen können Fehler machen), muss es natürlich wieder eine "Verschwörung" sein.



Wie wir aus der Geschichte von mehreren Attentaten wissen, sind oft irgendwelche Dienste beteiligt.
Ich nehme an dass du den Spiegel Artikel gar nicht gelesen hast.Solange du das nicht tust, kannst du gar nicht einschätzen was am naheliegendsten ist und was es nicht ist.
Du glaubst dass es sinvoller ist vor den Fakten die Augen zu verschließen.
Ich empfehle dir die von DKK007 verlinkte Sendung der Anstalt oder ein gutes Buch zum NSU.
Aber auch wenn die V-Männer quasi mit dem NSU Tätern Kaffekränzchen halten, bist du wohl der Ansicht dass diese nicht haben gefasst werden können.

Das ist ähnlich wie im Fall Marc Dutroux. Ein NSU Untergrund der für Interessen von mächtigen Leuten in Deutschland genutzt wird. Ähnlich wie im Falle n Dotroux.
Zum Beispiel für Kindesentführung.

Ein Jahr nach dem Leichenfund: Fall Peggy gibt noch immer Ratsel auf - n-tv.de

Die DNA von Bönhardt wurde dort gefunden.  Jetzt schiebt man es auf eine Kontamination.

""Die Vermutungen gehen dahin, dass Böhnhardts DNA durch eine Kontamination unserer kriminaltechnischen Ausrüstungsgegenstände übertragen wurde", erläutert Thüringens LKA-Vize, Heiko Schmidt. Einige Thüringer Kriminaltechniker, die den Fundort von Peggys Knochen untersucht haben, hatten auch Spuren im ausgebrannten NSU-Wohnmobil in Eisenach gesichert. Zwischen beiden Einsätzen liegen aber fast fünf Jahre."

Jetz kann der geneigte Leser entscheiden was er für glaubwürdig und was er nicht für glaubwürdig hält.
Ich bin überzeugt dass in Zukunft noch mehr Leichen mit dieser DNA oder DNAs von anderen Beteiligten des NSU gefunden werden.

Ach und noch interessant ist:

"Im Frühjahr haben sich Lokalpolitiker aus Lichtenberg mit einem offenen Brief an die Ermittler gewandt: Sie sprechen von einem "Polizei- und Justizskandal" und einseitigen Ermittlungen. Viele Hinweise aus der Bevölkerung seien ignoriert worden und Zeugenaussagen aus den Akten verschwunden."

Vom Sterben der NSU-Zeugen | Telepolis

Die bringen die Leute um, machen keine Obduktion und lassen die Leiche einäschern, aber das sind ja wie so oft nur unwichtige Details die keiner Klärung bedürfen.

Die Chronologie der Todesfälle

  Februar 2016, Sascha W.: Laut den Ermittlungsbehörden soll Sascha W. Selbstmord begangen haben. Er war der Verlobte von Melissa M., die im Vorjahr verstorben war. Zu den Details von Sascha W.s Tot schweigt die      Staatsanwaltschaft, die Ergebnisse seiner Obduktion sind noch nicht bekannt.
    März 2015, Melissa M.: Nur einen Monat nach ihrer Aussage im NSU-Ausschuss stirbt die 20-jährige Melissa M.. Sie ist die Exfreundin von Sascha W., der dann im Februar 2016 ebenfalls verstarb (siehe oben). Auch Melissa M.s Tod ist rätselhaft: Sie stürzte mit dem Motorrad, prellte sich dabei aber nur das Knie. Laut Obduktionsbericht starb sie wenig später an einer Lungenembolie, die durch eine Thrombose entstanden sein soll. Ihr damaliger Verlobter brachte Melissa noch in die Klinik. 


    April 2014, Thomas Richter alias Corelli: Der Tod von Thomas Richter - auch er ist mysteriös. Er hatte jahrelang als V-Mann für den Verfassungsschutz gearbeitet. Nach seiner Enttarnung landete er in einem Zeugenschutzprogramm, lebte in einem Haus in Paderborn. Mitarbeiter des Verfassungsschutzes fanden ihn dort tot auf. Der 39-Jährige soll an einer unentdeckten Diabeteserkrankung gestorben sein. Auch diese Todesursache klingt zumindest merkwürdig. Die Geschichte um den Tod des V-Mannes wird gerade auch immer bizarrer. Die Staatsanwaltschaft will den Fall neu untersuchen.
    September 2013, Florian H.: Ein Mann verbrennt in seinem Auto. Es ist der 21-jährige Florian H., ein Aussteiger aus der rechten Szene. An seinem Todestag sollte er eigentlich bei der Polizei aussagen, die Staatsanwaltschaft geht dennoch von Selbstmord aus.
    Januar 2009, Arthur C.: Der erste der fünft Toten. Er soll ebenfalls Suizid begangen haben. Der 18-jährige Arthur C., sein Name taucht in den Ermittlungsakten eines NSU-Mordes auf. Im Januar 2009 verbrannte er in seinem Auto auf einem Waldparkplatz bei Heilbronn.


----------



## Threshold (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Terrormanagement im Namen des Staates!? - Anis Amri und das kontrollierte Versagen der Behörden*

Ich frage mich ja, was der Thread bringen soll. 
Klar, bei der NSU Geschichte haben Verfassungsschutz und BKA geschummelt und lamentiert ohne ende und es wurde vor dem Untersuchungsausschuss gelogen, bis die Balken gebrochen waren.
Nur was war die Konsequenz?
Gar keine. Die Leute, die gelogen haben, sitzen nicht im Knast und den Verfassungsschutz gibt es immer noch.
Und dass irgendwelche Terrorgesetze angeschoben wurden, ist doch auch nichts Neues. Überwacht wird immer, bringt auch nichts. 
Nachher kann man die Täter besser ermitteln -- das Geschwafel ist ein Totschlagargument.

20.000 Menschen sterben jährlich im Krankenhaus an Infektionen. Interessiert nur niemanden. Da sollte man mal rangehen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Terrormanagement im Namen des Staates!? - Anis Amri und das kontrollierte Versagen der Behörden*

Gehts jetzt hier um den NSU oder Anis Amri?

Es ist wieder so typisch. Wenn jemand widerspricht, muss der VTler natürlich wieder mit viel unterschiedlichen und zusammhangslosen Sachen um sich schmeißen. Möglichst lange Texte, dazu noch paar Videos von der Uni Youtube oder dem Verschwörerblog (wo der Betreiber, der im Leben nichts gebacken bekommt, natürlich die Weißheit mit Löffeln gefressen hat und den bösen Plan der Eliten durchschaut).

Muss man sich nicht wundern, wenn es Gegenwind gibt.


----------



## Schaffe89 (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Terrormanagement im Namen des Staates!? - Anis Amri und das kontrollierte Versagen der Behörden*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich frage mich ja, was der Thread bringen soll.



Der Thread behandelt ein aktuelles Thema. Amri. Warum es jetz um den NSU ging, siehe Verlauf des Threads.
Was soll es schon bringen dass die Leute das erfahren? Ja was bringt es denn wohl.

Ich frage mich was deine Intention ist 81859 Kommentare zu schreiben, was bringts dir? Was soll das?
Inhalt haben sie nie. Sondern auch in diesem Falle lediglich das Ziel zu beschwichtigen.



> Klar, bei der NSU Geschichte haben Verfassungsschutz und BKA geschummelt



Achso, du nennst das also "Schummeln" wenn man Zeugen der Reihe nach ermordet um einen Sumpf den man jahrelang innerhalb des Staatsapparates aufgebaut hat, still und leise trockenlegen will.
Deine Beiträge sind echt erstaunlich. 

Auf der einen Seite betonst du immer wie krude und absurd  die absolut unbegründeten Verschwörungstheorien sind, ohne dich dabei auf die vorgebrachten Belege zu beziehen.
Und dann wenn soviel Material zur Verfügung steht, dass es auch mal im Mainstream ankommt, dann kommst du daher und sagt, "ach im übrigen kann man da ja eh nichts machen".

Und zu guter Letzt dann noch der Hinweis auf Krankenhauskeime die mal wieder nix mit dem Thema zu tun haben.
Ich frage mich wirklich was die Intention deiner Beiträge sein soll.

Ich hätte da noch was wichtigeres. Den Hunger in Afrika, da sterben jährlich Millionen Menschen, also kann der Staatsapparat in Deutschland ja ruhig ein paar Leute umbringen.
Du fragst dich also nicht insgeheim wenn solche Korruption innerhalb des Staatsapparates möglich ist, was noch passieren könnte?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Gehts jetzt hier um den NSU oder Anis Amri?



Na Amri, aber den Beitrag von DKK007 hab ich halt aufgegriffen, weil er die Funktionsweise des Staatsapparates gut aufzeigt.



> Es ist wieder so typisch. Wenn jemand widerspricht, muss der VTler natürlich wieder mit viel unterschiedlichen und zusammhangslosen Sachen um sich schmeißen.



Was war denn konkret Zusammenhanglos?



> Möglichst lange Texte, dazu noch paar Videos von der Uni Youtube



Der Spiegel Artikel und die Aussagen von Ströbele sind also von der Uni Youtube, ich verstehe.
Deine Kritik ist wie immer höchstlächerlich und die Quellen hast du dir wie immer nicht angesehen, geschweige denn den Artikel gelesen.



> oder dem Verschwörerblog



Wo siehst du hier einen Verschwörerblog?



> Muss man sich nicht wundern, wenn es Gegenwind gibt.



Wenn der Gegenwind wenigstens Substanz hätte, dann könnte man wirklich drüber diskutieren.
So ists natürlich Banane.


----------



## Threshold (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Terrormanagement im Namen des Staates!? - Anis Amri und das kontrollierte Versagen der Behörden*



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Achso, du nennst das also "Schummeln" wenn man Zeugen der Reihe nach ermordet um einen Sumpf den man jahrelang innerhalb des Staatsapparates aufgebaut hat, still und leise trockenlegen will.
> Deine Beiträge sind echt erstaunlich.



Zeugen wurden der Reihe nach ermordet? 
Ist ja unfassbar. 
Wo sind denn die Beweise? Wo die Anklagen?



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Auf der einen Seite betonst du immer wie krude und absurd  die absolut unbegründeten Verschwörungstheorien sind, ohne dich dabei auf die vorgebrachten Belege zu beziehen.
> Und dann wenn soviel Material zur Verfügung steht, dass es auch mal im Mainstream ankommt, dann kommst du daher und sagt, "ach im übrigen kann man da ja eh nichts machen".



klar kann man was machen. Die Politiker nicht mehr wählen, die so ein System unterstützen. Ist doch einfach.



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Und zu guter Letzt dann noch der Hinweis auf Krankenhauskeime die mal wieder nix mit dem Thema zu tun haben.
> Ich frage mich wirklich was die Intention deiner Beiträge sein soll.



Ich zeige damit mal die Relation auf.
wie viele Leute sind in den letzten Jahren in deutschland durch Terror gestorben?
Oder ist ein Terroropfer wichtiger als ein Mensch, der durch Unachtsamkeit im Krankenhaus gestorben ist?
Oder geht es dir doch nur darum, dass man anders aussehende und anders glaubende Menschen ausschließen sollte? Deutschland den Deutschen und so?


----------



## blautemple (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Terrormanagement im Namen des Staates!? - Anis Amri und das kontrollierte Versagen der Behörden*



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Wenn der Gegenwind wenigstens Substanz hätte, dann könnte man wirklich drüber diskutieren.
> So ists natürlich Banane.



Du lieferst ja auch absolut keine Diskussionsbasis


----------



## Kaaruzo (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Terrormanagement im Namen des Staates!? - Anis Amri und das kontrollierte Versagen der Behörden*

Welche Substanz?

Wie du von dem Spiegelartikel zu deinen beweislosen Behauptungen kommst, weißt vermutlich nur du.


----------



## DKK007 (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Terrormanagement im Namen des Staates!? - Anis Amri und das kontrollierte Versagen der Behörden*

Der Artikel ist doch im ersten Post verlinkt:

Anis Amri: Warum der Breitscheidplatz-Terrorist nicht gestoppt wurde - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Einfach eine Emailadresse und irgendein Passwort eingeben und man kann den Artikel lesen. Adresse oder Bankdaten muss man komischerweise nicht eingeben. Da wird dann wohl noch eine Rechnung über die 39ct per Mail kommen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Terrormanagement im Namen des Staates!? - Anis Amri und das kontrollierte Versagen der Behörden*

Ich habe den zu dem Thema bereits gelesen. Nur von diesem Artikel (Behördenversagen) auf "die Regierung hält die Hand drüber" und "Terrormangement" ist halt wieder die typsiche Vtler "die da oben" Soße.


----------



## Schaffe89 (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: Terrormanagement im Namen des Staates!? - Anis Amri und das kontrollierte Versagen der Behörden*



Threshold schrieb:


> Zeugen wurden der Reihe nach ermordet?
> Ist ja unfassbar.
> Wo sind denn die Beweise? Wo die Anklagen?



Ich empfehle dir dazu mal ein paar Artikel zu lesen und vor allem das was die Familien der Opfer sagen.
Klar ist dass es jede Menge Beweise dafür gibt dass sich diese Leute nicht Selbstmord begangen haben, die werden halt vertuscht, das ist alles.
Aber bei dir ist es immer dasselbe. Du willst dich zu allen Themen äußern, hast aber keinen Schimmer davon.
Aber es geht hier eh nicht um NSU.



> klar kann man was machen. Die Politiker nicht mehr wählen, die so ein System unterstützen. Ist doch einfach.



Hm ja, das wäre ein Anfang.



> Ich zeige damit mal die Relation auf.



Du weißt ja gar nicht wieviel tote Menschen dieses korrupte System noch auf dem Kerbholz hat.
Wieviele Kindesentführungen gab es zum Beispiel noch?

Das hat gar nichts mit Krankenhauskeimen zu tun. Wenn ein Staatssystem von innen heraus korrupt ist, was es wohl definitiv ist, dann gehört das schleunigst ausgemerzt.


> wie viele Leute sind in den letzten Jahren in deutschland durch Terror gestorben?



Wenn ich es rein nach der Anzahl der Toten sehe, dann ist dein Einwand brechtigt.
Dann kann ich aber jedes Thema damit ad absurdum führen.
Zu guter letzt kann ich auch mit der Grippe kommen die uns dahinrafft.


----------



## Amon (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: Terrormanagement im Namen des Staates!? - Anis Amri und das kontrollierte Versagen der Behörden*

Ist es so schwer zu verstehen dass es Menschen gibt die keinen Terror in Deutschland wollen? Ist es so schwer zu verstehen dass es Menschen gibt die öffentliche Feste nicht hinter Betonsperren feiern wollen, die sich das nicht als "wir werden unsere Art zu leben nicht ändern" verkaufen lassen? Ist es so schwer zu verstehen dass es Menschen gibt die wollen dass der importierte Terror wieder exportiert wird?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: Terrormanagement im Namen des Staates!? - Anis Amri und das kontrollierte Versagen der Behörden*

Ist es so schwer zu verstehen, dass die Lösungen nicht Mauern sind, hinter denen man sich versteckt?
Ist es so schwer zu verstehen, dass es Menschen gibt, die lieber in einer offenen freien Gesellschaft leben, als in einem Polizeistaat?
Ist es so schwer zu verstehen, dass der Terror nicht dadurch entsteht, dass wir Kriegsflüchtlinge aufnehmen, sondern dadurch, dass wir Konflikte anheizen?
...


----------



## Kaaruzo (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: Terrormanagement im Namen des Staates!? - Anis Amri und das kontrollierte Versagen der Behörden*

Israel schützt sich sehr gut mit Mauern, Israel ist auch kein Polizeistaat sondern (im Gegensatz zu seinen Nachbarländern) eine Demokratie (die einzige im gesamten Nahen Oste) und Israel nimmt auch kaum Flüchtlinge auf.  Andere Länder, mit strengen Einlasskritieren, haben bisher auch kein Terrorproblem wie Westeuropa.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: Terrormanagement im Namen des Staates!? - Anis Amri und das kontrollierte Versagen der Behörden*

- Kanada mit ziemlich freiem Einlass hat auch keinen Terror.
- Die USA haben extrem viel internen Terror, wenn man Amokläufe dazu zählt.

Jeden Tag sterben bei uns durchschnittlich 3000 Menschen, jeder Jahr haben
wir 3000 Verkehrstote, 10.000 Selbstmörder, 15.000 Krankenhauskeimtote,.
Wie viele Tote gab es wegen Terror in den letzten Jahren und wie viel Geld
wird gegen Terror eingesetzt und wieviel zur Prävention von Krankenhauskeimen,
Selbstmorden und Verkehrsunfällen? 

Die Angst vor Terror wird völlig überbewertet und Menschen reagieren völlig 
übertrieben auf eine kaum vorhandene Gefahr. Stattdessen werden wichtige
und grundlegende humanitäre Fragen neu bewertet und den ärmsten der Armen
die letzte Hoffnung geraubt.

Anhang:
Verkehrstote in Deutschland bis 2016 | Statista
Statistiken zu Selbstmord/Suizid und Sterbehilfe in Deutschland | Statista
2,6 Millionen Infektionen durch Krankenhauskeime in Europa - Studie Zahl der Toten | Gesundheit


----------



## Amon (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: Terrormanagement im Namen des Staates!? - Anis Amri und das kontrollierte Versagen der Behörden*

Ja, deswegen sind die östlichen EU Länder auch so von Terror übersäät weil sie keine illegalen Migranten aufnehmen...weia...Und du kommst jetzt echt wieder mit diesen schwachsinnigen Wahrscheinlichkeiten?! Ist nicht dein Ernst?! Dem Risiko bei einem Verkehrsunfall zu sterben setze ich mich tagtäglich bewusst aus! Das Risiko bei einem islamischen Terroranschlag zu sterben will ich hier nicht haben!

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kaaruzo (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: Terrormanagement im Namen des Staates!? - Anis Amri und das kontrollierte Versagen der Behörden*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> - Kanada mit ziemlich freiem Einlass hat auch keinen Terror.



Kanada (als typisches Einwanderungsland) sortiert aber auch konsequent nach dem Leistungsgedanken aus. Hunderttausende ungebildete Männer wirst du dort eher nicht finden.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> - Die USA haben extrem viel internen Terror, wenn man Amokläufe dazu zählt.



Und der bisher größte Terroranschlag war ein muslimischer.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die Angst vor Terror wird völlig überbewertet und Menschen reagieren völlig übertrieben auf eine kaum vorhandene Gefahr.



Sagst du das zu Leuten mit Flugangst auch?

PS: Oder diesen Frauen?

NDR-Umfrage: Fur Frauen sieht Sicherheitslage anders aus


----------



## Threshold (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: Terrormanagement im Namen des Staates!? - Anis Amri und das kontrollierte Versagen der Behörden*

Weil man mit Terror und Angst eine Menge Geld verdienen kann.
Man denke nur an die Unternehmen, die Überwachungsequipment herstellen. An Security Unternehmen.
Der private Sicherheitsbereich hat enorme Wachstumsprognosen.
Das US Militär z.B. gibt schon eine Menge ab an private Sicherheitsfirmen.

Da brauchst du dir keinen Attentäter basteln. Da reicht es immer davon zu reden, wie unsicher die Welt ist. Macht doch unser Innenminister Unfall täglich.


----------



## Adi1 (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: Terrormanagement im Namen des Staates!? - Anis Amri und das kontrollierte Versagen der Behörden*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Kanada (als typisches Einwanderungsland) sortiert aber auch konsequent nach dem Leistungsgedanken aus. Hunderttausende ungebildete Männer wirst du dort eher nicht finden.



Jo, die wissen auch schon warum 

Unsere Mutti macht es halt anders,

erst mal alle rein, und dann gucken wer da ist


----------



## Amon (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: Terrormanagement im Namen des Staates!? - Anis Amri und das kontrollierte Versagen der Behörden*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Jo, die wissen auch schon warum
> 
> Unsere Mutti macht es halt anders,
> 
> erst mal alle rein, und dann gucken wer da ist


Ja, und was dagegen sagen darf man auch nicht weil sonst die Maasstapo kommt und einen abholt.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Adi1 (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: Terrormanagement im Namen des Staates!? - Anis Amri und das kontrollierte Versagen der Behörden*



Amon schrieb:


> Ja, und was dagegen sagen darf man auch nicht weil sonst die Maasstapo kommt und einen abholt.



Nö, ich sage immer meine Meinung 

Solange ich niemanden verletzte oder beleidige,

wird es auch so bleiben


----------



## Grestorn (5. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Israel schützt sich sehr gut mit Mauern, Israel ist auch kein Polizeistaat sondern (im Gegensatz zu seinen Nachbarländern) eine Demokratie (die einzige im gesamten Nahen Oste) und Israel nimmt auch kaum Flüchtlinge auf.  Andere Länder, mit strengen Einlasskritieren, haben bisher auch kein Terrorproblem wie Westeuropa.



Israel hat aber auch ein gewaltiges Terrorproblem. Einmauern hilft nicht. 

Dass Europa ein Terrorproblem hat, liegt nur zu einem kleinen Teil an den Flüchtlingen. Bis jetzt hat noch kein echter Flüchtling einen Terroranschlag begangen, sondern bestenfalls (und auch das eher selten) nur Leute, die sich als Flüchtling getarnt eingeschleust haben. Das Einschleusen ist vielleicht leichter gefallen, wäre sonst aber sicher auch möglich gewesen.

Der Hauptgrund für den Terror in Europa ist die geographische Nähe zum nahen Osten und die Tatsache, dass wir hier ein guter Angriffspunkt sind, um den Hass gegen den Islam anzufeuern, was damit auch wirklich gut gelingt und genau das Hauptziel der Terroristen ist.





Amon schrieb:


> Ja, und was dagegen sagen darf man auch nicht weil sonst die Maasstapo kommt und einen abholt.



Du weißt genau, dass das Maas-Gesetz sich nicht gegen Meinung als solches richtet sondern gegen die Art und Weise, sie zu präsentieren. Man darf ungestraft sagen, dass man keine Ausländer im Land will, auch dass alle Ausländer Schmarotzer wären etc., man darf aber eben nicht zur Gewalt gegen Ausländer aufrufen, nach dem Motto "schlagt sie alle tot". 

An der (Il)Legalität von Meinungsbeiträgen ändert sich ja nichts sondern nur an den Mechanismen, für deren Löschung zu sorgen. Die alten Regelungen sind einfach stumpf, denn bis ein Gericht wegen eines Beitrags tätig wird, ist es viel zu spät, mit der Folge, dass die Trolle im Netz einfach ungeschoren ihrem Treiben nachgehen können und Umgangsformen und Menschlichkeit schlicht vergiften. Wir sind da schon sehr weit und es fehlt nicht mehr viel, und die Menschen verlieren jegliche Achtung vor anderen Menschen.


----------



## blautemple (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: Terrormanagement im Namen des Staates!? - Anis Amri und das kontrollierte Versagen der Behörden*



Amon schrieb:


> Ja, und was dagegen sagen darf man auch nicht weil sonst die Maasstapo kommt und einen abholt.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk



Meinungsfreiheit bedeutet nicht die Freiheit vor Konsequenzen


----------



## Amon (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: Terrormanagement im Namen des Staates!? - Anis Amri und das kontrollierte Versagen der Behörden*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Du weißt genau, dass das Maas-Gesetz sich nicht gegen Meinung als solches richtet sondern gegen die Art und Weise, sie zu präsentieren. Man darf ungestraft sagen, dass man keine Ausländer im Land will, auch dass alle Ausländer Schmarotzer wären etc., man darf aber eben nicht zur Gewalt gegen Ausländer aufrufen, nach dem Motto "schlagt sie alle tot".
> 
> An der (Il)Legalität von Meinungsbeiträgen ändert sich ja nichts sondern nur an den Mechanismen, für deren Löschung zu sorgen. Die alte Regelungen sind einfach stumpf, denn bis ein Gericht wegen eines Beitrags tätig wird, ist es viel zu spät, mit der Folge, dass die Trolle im Netz einfach ungeschoren ihrem Treiben nachgehen können und Umgangsformen und Menschlichkeit schlicht vergiften. Wir sind da schon sehr weit und es fehlt nicht mehr viel, und die Menschen verlieren jegliche Achtung vor anderen Menschen.


Zu sagen dass die Schmarotzer sind, fällt neuerdings unter strafbare Handlung. Es wurde sogar schon jemand verurteilt weil er Flüchtlinge in Anführungszeichen geschrieben hat. Also komme mir nicht damit dass hier nicht gegen die Meinungsfreiheit vorgegangen wird. Vom outsourcing der Entscheidung was strafbar ist und was nicht an private Unternehmen will ich jetzt gar nicht erst anfangen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Grestorn (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: Terrormanagement im Namen des Staates!? - Anis Amri und das kontrollierte Versagen der Behörden*

Quelle?

Hier gilt wie so oft: Nicht alles glauben, was man liest! Verurteilungen haben ein Aktenzeichen und lassen sich nachweisen!


----------



## Kaaruzo (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: Terrormanagement im Namen des Staates!? - Anis Amri und das kontrollierte Versagen der Behörden*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Israel hat aber auch ein gewaltiges Terrorproblem. Einmauern hilft nicht.



Seit der Mauer sind die Probleme in Israel, insbesondere die sogenannte Messerintifada massiv zurückgegangen.



Grestorn schrieb:


> Dass Europa ein Terrorproblem hat, liegt nur zu einem kleinen Teil an den Flüchtlingen. Bis jetzt hat noch kein echter Flüchtling einen Terroranschlag begangen, sondern bestenfalls (und auch das eher selten) nur Leute, die sich als Flüchtling getarnt eingeschleust haben. Das Einschleusen ist vielleicht leichter gefallen, wäre sonst aber sicher auch möglich gewesen.



Stimmt, aber viele der großen Anschläge waren von Leute begangen, die über diese Route kamen. Könnte man Gemeinsamkeit nennen.



Grestorn schrieb:


> Der Hauptgrund für den Terror in Europa ist die geographische Nähe zum nahen Osten und die Tatsache, dass wir hier ein guter Angriffspunkt sind, um den Hass gegen den Islam anzufeuern, was damit auch wirklich gut gelingt und genau das Hauptziel der Terroristen ist.



Nun, die Abneigung gegenüber dem Islam kommt nicht von ungefähr. Diese Ideologie unternimmt ja auch keinen Versuch irgendwie sympathisch zu erscheinen. Da muss man sich über Gegenwind nicht wundern.


----------



## Grestorn (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: Terrormanagement im Namen des Staates!? - Anis Amri und das kontrollierte Versagen der Behörden*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Nun, die Abneigung gegenüber dem Islam kommt nicht von ungefähr. Diese Ideologie unternimmt ja auch keinen Versuch irgendwie sympathisch zu erscheinen. Da muss man sich über Gegenwind nicht wundern.



Ich mag grundsätzlich keine Religion. Aber ich halte es für einen Fehler, zwischen den Religionen zu werten. Das Christentum hat sich in der Geschichte kein bisschen besser verhalten als der Islam. Alle Grausamkeiten, alle Ungerechtigkeiten, jede Diskriminierung im Islam findet sich auch zu irgendeiner Zeit im Christentum wieder. 

Was hier gerade passiert ist, dass mit klarer Absicht ein Keil zwischen die Zivilisationen getrieben wird, mit dem Ziel einen Krieg heraufzubeschwören. Denn diese Menschen lieben und brauchen den Krieg. Man will, dass hier Hass auf die Muslime (als ganze, nicht nur die mordenden) entsteht, dass wir Krieg gegen den Islam führen, damit auch die "normalen" nicht gewalttätigen Muslime zusammenhalten und gegen den sie hassenden und verachtenden "Ungläubigen" die Waffen heben. Und dieses Ziel ist schon fast erreicht. Es ist an uns, dass wir es nicht dazu kommen lassen, dass wir uns nicht instrumentalisieren lassen. Denn wir können dadurch nur verlieren...


----------



## Schaffe89 (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: Terrormanagement im Namen des Staates!? - Anis Amri und das kontrollierte Versagen der Behörden*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ist es so schwer zu verstehen, dass die Lösungen nicht Mauern sind, hinter denen man sich versteckt?



Ja, da kann man prinzipiell zustimmen, Mauern sind keine Lösung, sondern nur im absoluten Notfall empfehlenswert dass kein Chaos entsteht.



> Ist es so schwer zu verstehen, dass es Menschen gibt, die lieber in einer offenen freien Gesellschaft leben, als in einem Polizeistaat?



Na darum gehts doch gerade. Wir müssen nicht in einem Polizeistaat leben, sondern die Hintermänner die hinter solchen Geschichten stecken den Polizisten und Beamten einfach ihren Job machen lassen.
Das bisherige System hätte funktioniert, wenn Amri keinen Beschützer gehabt hätte.



> Ist es so schwer zu verstehen, dass der Terror nicht dadurch entsteht, dass wir Kriegsflüchtlinge aufnehmen, sondern dadurch, dass wir Konflikte anheizen?



Ja, das ist ein Punkt. Man kann aber trotzdem sicherstellen besonders wenn man sich Fall Amri mal genauer ansieht, dass so ein Blödsinn nicht nochmal passiert und den Leuten einfach ihre Arbeit machen lässt und Einschätzungen von Kriminalbeamten ernst nimmt und Straftäter konsequent abschiebt.
Mich wundert sowieso wieso die Flüchtlinge nicht den Bundeskanzleramtschef abgemurkst haben, nachdem der sich so galant für den Bürgerkrieg dort unten eingesetzt hatt, bzw ihn mit ausgelöst hat.
Wahrscheinlich liegt es daran, dass es nur wenige Artikel darüber gibt, die selbst mit Google kaum gefunden werden.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> -
> Die Angst vor Terror wird völlig überbewertet und Menschen reagieren völlig
> übertrieben auf eine kaum vorhandene Gefahr.



Ja da muss ich dir rechtgeben. Die Gefahr in Deutschland bei einem Terroranschlag zu sterben ist äußerst gering.
Aber die Sterbewahrscheinlichkeit bei Eintreten von Fall X Y ist in diesem Thread kein Thema, sondern die offensichtliche Beteiligung des Staates an gezielten Terroranschlägen.
Kann gut sein, dass es noch ein bisschen dauert bis noch mehr zu dem Fall hochkommt.

Aber du unterschätzt massiv die Wirkung auf einen Staat in dem dauernd Terror herrscht.
Die Gewaltspirale geht dann nach oben, Anschuldigungen werden gemacht, Demonstrationen usw... kann man alles nicht brauchen.


----------



## Amon (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: Terrormanagement im Namen des Staates!? - Anis Amri und das kontrollierte Versagen der Behörden*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Ich mag grundsätzlich keine Religion. Aber ich halte es für einen Fehler, zwischen den Religionen zu werten. Das Christentum hat sich in der Geschichte kein bisschen besser verhalten als der Islam. Alle Grausamkeiten, alle Ungerechtigkeiten, jede Diskriminierung im Islam findet sich auch zu irgendeiner Zeit im Christentum wieder.



Redet man da heute dann von "Christianistisch" oder von "das hst nichts mit dem Christentum zu tun"? Nein! Das tut man nicht, aber dem Islam baut man diese Hintertür. Ist natürlich logisch dass die Islamischen diese Gelegenheit natürlich nutzen, allen vorweg Aiman Mazyek der Erdogan Spion. Daraus kann man ihnen natürlich keinen Vorwurf machen, den muss man den verblendeten Deutschen machen die in ihrem Entschuldungswahn das an den Moslems wieder gut machen wollen was damals an den Juden verbrochen wurde. Dass dabei die Realität völlig ausgeblendet wird tut das übrige dazu bei.



Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kaaruzo (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: Terrormanagement im Namen des Staates!? - Anis Amri und das kontrollierte Versagen der Behörden*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Ich mag grundsätzlich keine Religion. Aber ich halte es für einen Fehler, zwischen den Religionen zu werten.



Ich nicht. Ich kann da deutliche Unterschiede erkennen.



Grestorn schrieb:


> Das Christentum hat sich in der Geschichte kein bisschen besser verhalten als der Islam. Alle Grausamkeiten, alle Ungerechtigkeiten, jede Diskriminierung im Islam findet sich auch zu irgendeiner Zeit im Christentum wieder.



Ja, aber mir ist egal, was das Christentum irgendwann mal in der Vergangenheit getan hat.  Der Islam ist im hier und jetzt ein Problem. 



Grestorn schrieb:


> Was hier gerade passiert ist, dass mit klarer Absicht ein Keil zwischen die Zivilisationen getrieben wird, mit dem Ziel einen Krieg heraufzubeschwören. Denn diese Menschen lieben und brauchen den Krieg. Man will, dass hier Hass auf die Muslime (als ganze, nicht nur die mordenden) entsteht, dass wir Krieg gegen den Islam führen, damit auch die "normalen" nicht gewalttätigen Muslime zusammenhalten und gegen den sie hassenden und verachtenden "Ungläubigen" die Waffen heben. Und dieses Ziel ist schon fast erreicht. Es ist an uns, dass wir es nicht dazu kommen lassen, dass wir uns nicht instrumentalisieren lassen. Denn wir können dadurch nur verlieren...



Wo finde ich diesen "moderaten" Islam? In welchem Land, in dem der Islam nicht in der Minderheit ist, kann ich diesen "friedlichen, moderaten" Islam finden?


----------



## Schaffe89 (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: Terrormanagement im Namen des Staates!? - Anis Amri und das kontrollierte Versagen der Behörden*



Threshold schrieb:


> Da brauchst du dir keinen Attentäter basteln. .



Attentäter werden von Geheimdiensten seit Jahrzehnten gebastelt, überwacht über Mittelsmänner kontaktiert usw...
Das ist unzählige mal bewiesen worden. Der Fall Amri stinkt wie Hundekot. Alleine schon dass man vorgibt seine Geldbörse erst 48h nach dem Anschlag gefunden zu haben.
Dass das nicht so ist beweist ein Tweet von einem rechtsradikalen Spinner der aber gute Kontakte zur Polizei hat.



Grestorn schrieb:


> Was hier gerade passiert ist, dass mit klarer Absicht ein Keil zwischen die Zivilisationen getrieben wird, mit dem Ziel einen Krieg heraufzubeschwören.



Das halte ich jetzt eher für eine Verschwörungstheorie. Ich denke die Muslime sind eher im Fokus weil die auf dem ganzen Erdöl im nahen Osten sitzen.



> Und dieses Ziel ist schon fast erreicht. Es ist an uns, dass wir es nicht dazu kommen lassen, dass wir uns nicht instrumentalisieren lassen. Denn wir können dadurch nur verlieren...



Bevor es soweit kommt, bomben sich die Saudis, die Iraner, die Kuwaitis und die Katari sowie gegenseitig nieder.
Da unten findet derzeit ein Gerangel um das South Pars Gasfeld statt, das wird nicht gutgehen.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Welche Substanz?
> 
> Wie du von dem Spiegelartikel zu deinen beweislosen Behauptungen kommst, weißt vermutlich nur du.



Dass sind Schlussfolgerungen die du nicht teilen musst, aber dann ist Ströbele laut dir wohl auch ein Verschwörungstheoretiker.
Zudem denk ich mir, dass du den Spiegel Artikel eh nicht gelesen hast.
Von daher drehst du dich nur wieder im Kreis.


----------



## Grestorn (5. Juli 2017)

Schaffe: Welch anderes Ziel für den Terrorismus siehst Du denn?
" Ich denke die Muslime sind eher im Fokus weil die auf dem ganzen Erdöl im nahen Osten sitzen." ist kein Grund für den Terrorismus.





Amon schrieb:


> Redet man da heute dann von "Christianistisch" oder von "das hst nichts mit dem Christentum zu tun"? Nein! Das tut man nicht, aber dem Islam baut man diese Hintertür. Ist natürlich logisch dass die Islamischen diese Gelegenheit natürlich nutzen, allen vorweg Aiman Mazyek der Erdogan Spion. Daraus kann man ihnen natürlich keinen Vorwurf machen, den muss man den verblendeten Deutschen machen die in ihrem Entschuldungswahn das an den Moslems wieder gut machen wollen was damals an den Juden verbrochen wurde. Dass dabei die Realität völlig ausgeblendet wird tut das übrige dazu bei.



Das Problem ist, dass jeder, der über den Islam als Religion urteilt - egal wie berechtigt das sein mag - damit auch über alle Menschen urteilt, die sich als Islamisch sehen. 

Und wenn ich etwas wirklich verabscheue, dann sind es Pauschalurteile über Menschen allein auf Grund ihrer Zugehörigkeit zu irgendwas (Ethnische Gruppe, Religion, Land, sexuelle Präferenz... usw.). Das wird dem Mensch einfach nicht gerecht. Und ist die Ursache für alle Kriege und Leid (DIE sind soundso... und deswegen der Gegner!).


----------



## Threshold (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: Terrormanagement im Namen des Staates!? - Anis Amri und das kontrollierte Versagen der Behörden*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ja, aber mir ist egal, was das Christentum irgendwann mal in der Vergangenheit getan hat.  Der Islam ist im hier und jetzt ein Problem.



Religiöse Fanatiker hast du überall.
Was ist mit den Typen, die Abtreibungskliniken in die Luft sprengen oder Ärzte töten?


----------



## Schaffe89 (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: Terrormanagement im Namen des Staates!? - Anis Amri und das kontrollierte Versagen der Behörden*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Schaffe: Welch anderes Ziel für den Terrorismus siehst Du denn?
> " Ich denke die Muslime sind eher im Fokus weil die auf dem ganzen Erdöl im nahen Osten sitzen." ist kein Grund für den Terrorismus.



Es gab in der Vergangenheit schon wesentlich schlimmere Kriege im Nahen Osten zwischen Muslimen und es gab auch mehr Terroranschläge in der Vergangenheit.
Ich finde eigentlich nicht dass sich da irgendetwas die letzten 50 Jahre geändert hat.
Es wird halt nur über alles mögliche berichtet.


----------



## Grestorn (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: Terrormanagement im Namen des Staates!? - Anis Amri und das kontrollierte Versagen der Behörden*

Sorry, aber das ist so nicht richtig. Terroranschläge aus dem Ausland und speziell Selbstmordattentate gab es nach dem 2. Weltkrieg nicht in dieser Form, das ist eine Erscheinung des aktuellen Jahrtausends. 

Und ein Attentat wie z.B. von der RAF hatte immer ein klares politisches Ziel. Was ist das Ziel der Attentate der Islamisten, wenn nicht der, den ich angeführt habe?


----------



## Nightslaver (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: Terrormanagement im Namen des Staates!? - Anis Amri und das kontrollierte Versagen der Behörden*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das ist so nicht richtig. Terroranschläge aus dem Ausland und speziell Selbstmordattentate gab es nach dem 2. Weltkrieg nicht in dieser Form, das ist eine Erscheinung des aktuellen Jahrtausends.



Da liegst du selbst auch falsch. Als erstes auch als solches geplantes modernes Selbstmordattentat gilt der Anschlag eines vietnamesischen Attentäters während des Indochinakriegs 1951, der sich, sowie einen französischen General und einen Gouvaneur mit einer Granate in die Luft sprengte.
Danach kamen Selbstmordanschläge mit dem aufkeimenden islamistischen Terrorismus und "Kampf gegen den imperialistischen amerikanischen Westen" in den frühen 1980er Jahren zusehens in Mode und wurden seitdem bis zum aktuellen Zeitpunkt ein immer "beliebteres" und häufiger eingesetztes Anschlagsmittel islamistischer Attentäter.



Grestorn schrieb:


> Und ein Attentat wie z.B. von der RAF hatte immer ein klares politisches Ziel. Was ist das Ziel der Attentate der Islamisten, wenn nicht der, den ich angeführt habe?



Am Ende sind religöse Motive eines Anschlags auch nichts anderes als politische Motive die auf einer vermeindlich göttlichen Legitimation fußen. Die politische Zielesetzung der RAF und die von Islamisten dürften daher kaum als besonders weit auseinander liegend zu betachten sein, nur wie man diese Ziele begründet, die man zu erreichen wünscht, unterscheiden sich halt.


----------



## Grestorn (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: Terrormanagement im Namen des Staates!? - Anis Amri und das kontrollierte Versagen der Behörden*

Na, dann erzähl mir mal, was das konkrete Ziel der Attentate der letzten Zeit sein soll... Wenn nicht der, den ich angegeben habe.


----------



## Kaaruzo (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: Terrormanagement im Namen des Staates!? - Anis Amri und das kontrollierte Versagen der Behörden*

Offensichtlich Ungläubigte töten. Und da ich in diese Kategorie falle, finde ich das irgendwie nicht so toll. Wir hatten es schon einmal, dass dieser Kontinent gegenüber einer gewaltätigen Ideologie Appeasment geübt hat. Ich sehe keinen Grund das zu wiederholen.


----------



## Grestorn (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: Terrormanagement im Namen des Staates!? - Anis Amri und das kontrollierte Versagen der Behörden*

Wegen einer Handvoll toter Ungläubiger rentiert es nicht, sich umzubringen. Das macht als Motivation zu wenig Sinn. 

Was habt ihr gegen die Motivation, die ich angegeben habe? Die ist ja auch nicht auf meinem Mist gewachsen, sondern gilt eigentlich ganz allgemein als die Strategie des IS und des gesamten islamischen Terrors.

Appeasement gegen wen? Gegen den Terror, den IS und Islamisten im Allgemeinen ist das sicher nicht angebracht. 

Aber eine ganze Bevölkerungsgruppe, zufällig die zahlenmäßig zweitgrößte Religion der Welt, pauschal zu verurteilen und bekämpfen? Damit spielst Du denen genau in die Hände.


----------



## Amon (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: Terrormanagement im Namen des Staates!? - Anis Amri und das kontrollierte Versagen der Behörden*

Die Motivation ist dass der Islam beim Märtyrer Tod den direkten Einzug ins Paradies verspricht.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kaaruzo (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: Terrormanagement im Namen des Staates!? - Anis Amri und das kontrollierte Versagen der Behörden*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Wegen einer Handvoll toter Ungläubiger rentiert es nicht, sich umzubringen. Das macht als Motivation zu wenig Sinn.



Wenn dich deine Religion dafür als Märtyrer feiert, der damit den Einzug ins Paradies bekommt. 



Grestorn schrieb:


> Was habt ihr gegen die Motivation, die ich angegeben habe? Die ist ja auch nicht auf meinem Mist gewachsen, sondern gilt eigentlich ganz allgemein als die Strategie des IS und des gesamten islamischen Terrors.



Überzeugt mich persönlich nicht. Der IS verfolgt letztendlich jenes Ziel, das der Islam sich gesetzt hat. Den Islam auf der ganzen Welt zu verbreiten.  Aus Sicht des Islams sind wir der Dār al-Harb. Deshalb sehen sie Gewalttaten gegen uns als göttlich legitimiert an.



Grestorn schrieb:


> Appeasement gegen wen? Gegen den Terror, den IS und Islamisten im Allgemeinen ist das sicher nicht angebracht.



Gegen eine Ideologie, die auf Gewalt, Unterdrückung und Tod basiert. Wie gesagt, sowas hatten wir schon mal in Europa. Nach den Erzählungenen meiner Großeltern brauch ich sowas nicht.



Grestorn schrieb:


> Aber eine ganze Bevölkerungsgruppe, zufällig die zahlenmäßig zweitgrößte Religion der Welt, pauschal zu verurteilen und bekämpfen? Damit spielst Du denen genau in die Hände.



Komischerweise zeigt der Islam sich in seinen Heimatländer jetzt nicht unbedingt gerade von einer Seite dir mir viel sympathischer erscheint, als der IS. Was genau unterscheidet den IS jetzt von Saudi-ARabien oder dem Iran, den beiden LÄndern mit den größten innerislamischen Strömungen?


----------



## DKK007 (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: Terrormanagement im Namen des Staates!? - Anis Amri und das kontrollierte Versagen der Behörden*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Israel schützt sich sehr gut mit Mauern, Israel ist auch kein Polizeistaat sondern (im Gegensatz zu seinen Nachbarländern) eine Demokratie (die einzige im gesamten Nahen Oste) und Israel nimmt auch kaum Flüchtlinge auf.  Andere Länder, mit strengen Einlasskritieren, haben bisher auch kein Terrorproblem wie Westeuropa.



Dafür gibt es dann Messerattacken auf Soldaten und Polizisten. 100% Schutz gibt es nicht. 

Das zeigt auch der aktuelle Verfassungsschutzbericht 2016. 
Ist schon interessant , was da drin steht, aber auch was nicht drin steht. Die Begriffe NSA und CIA kommen überhaupt nicht vor. Aus Snowden scheint da keiner gelernt zu haben, dabei wird sogar vor Spionage aus dem Iran gewarnt. 
Der Begriff NSU kommt auch nur genau einmal vor, allerdings in einem vergleichenden Satz. Interne Aufarbeitung sieht auch anders aus.

Wobei das Problem hausgemacht ist, wie das Glosar zeigt:


Spoiler






> *Opportunitätsprinzip/Legalitätsprinzip*
> Während die Strafverfolgungsbehörden (Staatsanwaltschaft, Polizei) nach der
> Strafprozessordnung grundsätzlich verpflichtet sind, bei Verdacht einer Straftat von Amts
> wegen einzuschreiten (Legalitätsprinzip), gilt für die Verfassungsschutzbehörden das
> ...



Siehe: Landesamt für Verfassungsschutz - Glossar


----------



## Threshold (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: Terrormanagement im Namen des Staates!? - Anis Amri und das kontrollierte Versagen der Behörden*



Amon schrieb:


> Die Motivation ist dass der Islam beim Märtyrer Tod den direkten Einzug ins Paradies verspricht.



Und auch das ist wiederum Sache der Auslegung.


----------



## aloha84 (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: Terrormanagement im Namen des Staates!? - Anis Amri und das kontrollierte Versagen der Behörden*



Amon schrieb:


> Die Motivation ist dass der Islam beim Märtyrer Tod den direkten Einzug ins Paradies verspricht.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk



Und zeigt gleichzeitig wie dämlich die IS-Anhänger sind.
Sobald Unschuldige und/oder Muslime dabei sterben, war es das mit dem Paradies..........somit kann man erstmal davon ausgehen, das mehr als 90% der Attentäter "leider" in der Hölle schmoren.
Und für den Rest sind eh nicht genug Jungfrauen vorhanden.......die müssen sich dann miteinander vergnügen.


----------



## Adi1 (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: Terrormanagement im Namen des Staates!? - Anis Amri und das kontrollierte Versagen der Behörden*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Wegen einer Handvoll toter Ungläubiger rentiert es nicht, sich umzubringen. Das macht als Motivation zu wenig Sinn.



Nö, die meisten islamischen Länder sind in eine Loserrolle gefallen

Die waren/sind halt zu ungeschickt, ihr Potential auszunutzen

Wenn ich fünf mal am Tag zum Gebet gerufen werde, dann bleibt für Arbeit halt wenig Zeit


----------



## Schaffe89 (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Terrormanagement im Namen des Staates!? - Anis Amri und das kontrollierte Versagen der Behörden*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das ist so nicht richtig. Terroranschläge aus dem Ausland und speziell Selbstmordattentate gab es nach dem 2. Weltkrieg nicht in dieser Form, das ist eine Erscheinung des aktuellen Jahrtausends.



Und da bist du dir jetzt sicher weil? Von Selbstmordattentaten war nicht die Rede, sondern von Terroranschlägen.
Selbstmordattentäter gab es damals genauso, allerdings war da die Technik noch nicht so weit.

Terror in Europa: Seit 20 Jahren immer weniger Anschlage – trotz Manchester - watson


----------



## Leob12 (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Terrormanagement im Namen des Staates!? - Anis Amri und das kontrollierte Versagen der Behörden*



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Und da bist du dir jetzt sicher weil? Von Selbstmordattentaten war nicht die Rede, sondern von Terroranschlägen.
> Selbstmordattentäter gab es damals genauso, allerdings war da die Technik noch nicht so weit.
> 
> Terror in Europa: Seit 20 Jahren immer weniger Anschlage – trotz Manchester - watson



Stimmt, Selbstmordattentate sind ja kein Terror. Warum eigentlich nicht?


----------



## Schaffe89 (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Terrormanagement im Namen des Staates!? - Anis Amri und das kontrollierte Versagen der Behörden*

Ich hab nirgends gesagt, dass Selbstmordattentate kein Terror sind. Nur kannst du schlecht Selbstmordattentate von Terror ausnehmen.
Ich spreche nur lieber Allgemein über Terroranschläge, weil ganz schnell das Gefühl entsteht dass dies irgendein neu aufkeimendes Phänomen wäre.
Und das ist es defacto nicht, sondern es gibt einen kleinen Anstieg, der nach einiger Zeit auch wieder vorrübergehen wird.
Spätestes wenn der IS zerschlagen ist, wird sich das wieder beruhigen.
Und selbstmordattenate hatten wir hier in D eigentlich kaum.

Ich kann mir auch irgendwie nicht vorstellen dass es im Interesse des IS ist Anschläge in anderen Ländern zu verüben.
Das bringt die Länder doch nur dazu gegen den IS Krieg zu führen und jetzt wird er zerschlagen, haben sich ja richtig gelohnt die Terroranschläge.


----------



## Adi1 (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Terrormanagement im Namen des Staates!? - Anis Amri und das kontrollierte Versagen der Behörden*



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Ich kann mir auch irgendwie nicht vorstellen dass es im Interesse des IS ist Anschläge in anderen Ländern zu verüben.



Irrtum,

die wollten ja ein globales Kalifat ausrufen 
Die werden auch nicht aufhören, wenn sie im Irak/in Syrien besiegt sind

Der harte Kern dieser sogenannten "Gotteskrieger"  wird auch danach weiter aktiv bleiben,

finanziert durch sehr einflußreiche Dynastien im mittleren Osten

Wahrscheinlich wird so eine Art von "Guerilla-Terrorismus" entstehen


----------



## Threshold (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Terrormanagement im Namen des Staates!? - Anis Amri und das kontrollierte Versagen der Behörden*

In Südostasien geht das ja auch schon los. Und im Afrika sowieso.


----------



## Adi1 (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Terrormanagement im Namen des Staates!? - Anis Amri und das kontrollierte Versagen der Behörden*



Threshold schrieb:


> In Südostasien geht das ja auch schon los. Und im Afrika sowieso.



Jo, 

eine gute Geldanlage wäre es jetzt,

in Drohnenhersteller zu investieren 

Das wird garantiert ein sicheres Investment


----------



## Schaffe89 (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Terrormanagement im Namen des Staates!? - Anis Amri und das kontrollierte Versagen der Behörden*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Irrtum,
> 
> die wollten ja ein globales Kalifat ausrufen



Und das Kalifat können sie kaum ausrufen wenn sie ändere Länder dazu motivieren anzugreifen.
Der IS hat keine Luftwaffe, die haben eigentlich gar nichts.
Da gibt es genauso Strategen die ein Ziel erreichen möchten und das erreicht man eher weniger damit in anderen Ländern Anschläge vorzubereiten.


> Die werden auch nicht aufhören, wenn sie im Irak/in Syrien besiegt sind



Ich denke schon dass die größenteils aufhören werden und sich gegebenenfalls in ein paar Jahren neu formieren, wenn irgendwo ein Machtvakuum auftritt.
Aber viel sinnvolle Strategie steckt nicht gerade dahinter ein paar Terroranschläge in anderen Ländern zu begehen.



> finanziert durch sehr einflußreiche Dynastien im mittleren Osten



Ich glaube die lassen die Finanzierung fallen, wenn es sich nicht mehr lohnt und finanzieren dann jemanden anderes oder lassen es und machen direkt Geschäfte.



> Wahrscheinlich wird so eine Art von "Guerilla-Terrorismus" entstehen



Wenn die Guerillas von niemanden unterstützt werden, dann wirds da wenige geben die sich dafür töten lassen.
Du glaubst doch selbst nicht dass die Führer des IS an den Bockmist glauben den sie den Leuten verkaufen, das ist nur ein Mittel zur Machtausdehnung.


----------



## Nightslaver (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Terrormanagement im Namen des Staates!? - Anis Amri und das kontrollierte Versagen der Behörden*



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Ich denke schon dass die größenteils aufhören werden und sich gegebenenfalls in ein paar Jahren neu formieren, wenn irgendwo ein Machtvakuum auftritt.
> Aber viel sinnvolle Strategie steckt nicht gerade dahinter ein paar Terroranschläge in anderen Ländern zu begehen.



Propaganda braucht keine langfristige durchgetüftelte Strategie. Permanent Anschläge in anderen Ländern zu verüben während man in Syrien / Irak unter Druck steht soll halt einfach nur zeigen das man noch lange nicht geschlagen ist und auch außerhalb von Irak / Syrien noch in der Lage ist zu agieren.
Primär dient das dazu Freiwillige, sowie fianzielle und logistische Unterstützer für den IS zu gewinnen.

Und selbst wen man es nur als Ausdruck der Brutalität der radikalen Idiologie des IS runterbrechen würde, wäre es immer noch mehr als ein Beweis dafür das die USA, Bilderberger, oder Illuminaten den IS orchestrieren und zu Anschlägen im Ausland anhalten.

Oder war Hitler auch eine Marionette der USA und sollte am Ende noch Angst und Schrecken unter dem deutschen Volk verbreiten mit seinem Nero-Befehl zur Vernichtung der Lebensgrundlagen des deutschen Volkes?
Welche langfristige Logik / Strategie steckt dahinter?

Radikale Idiologien neigen am Ende und grade im Untergang immer zu radikalen Ausbrüchen / Handlungen / Rundumschlägen, das auch letztlich beim IS nicht viel anders.


----------



## JePe (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Terrormanagement im Namen des Staates!? - Anis Amri und das kontrollierte Versagen der Behörden*



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Du weißt ja gar nicht wieviel tote Menschen dieses korrupte System noch auf dem Kerbholz hat.
> Wieviele Kindesentführungen gab es zum Beispiel noch?



?



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> (...)die offensichtliche Beteiligung des Staates an gezielten Terroranschlägen.



?


----------



## Adi1 (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Terrormanagement im Namen des Staates!? - Anis Amri und das kontrollierte Versagen der Behörden*



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Ich glaube die lassen die Finanzierung fallen, wenn es sich nicht mehr lohnt und finanzieren dann jemanden anderes oder lassen es und machen direkt Geschäfte.



Nö, der größere Konflikt ist doch die Rivalität zwischen Sunniten gegen die Schiiten

Der Trump hat doch mit Saudi-Arabien einen Mega Waffendeal abgeschlossen 

Was glaubtst du denn, wie lange es dauern wird,
bis die Russen den Iran massiv aufrüsten?

Das könnte definitiv ein "richtiger"  Stellvertreterkrieg werden

Dagegen ist der Syrienkonflikt Pillepalle

Der IS, oder deren Nachfolger wird da keine Rolle mehr spielen,

Wenn es dort kracht, dann richtig


----------



## Schaffe89 (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Terrormanagement im Namen des Staates!? - Anis Amri und das kontrollierte Versagen der Behörden*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Propaganda braucht keine langfristige durchgetüftelte Strategie



Propaganda war nicht der Punkt um den es ging, sondern in dem Zusammenhang um das Weiterkämpfen.
Und ja könnte man sich schon vorstellen, dass Propaganda hin oder her, die einfach keine Lust mehr haben, denn irgendwann ist das Argument der Jungfrauen im Himmel auch ausgelutscht.



> Permanent Anschläge in anderen Ländern zu verüben während man in Syrien / Irak unter Druck steht soll halt einfach nur zeigen das man noch lange nicht geschlagen ist



Die Anschläge kamen auch schon zuvor, als man noch dabei war die Macht auszudehnen. Sie ergeben einfach hinten und vorne keinen strategischen Sinn.
Sinn würde es eher ergeben den IS nach außen hin als gute Religion zu verkaufen, die gut mit ihren Frauen umgeht, sich um Kinder kümmert usw.
Das war auch die Strategie des IS, wenn man diverse Webseiten gesehen hat, ich denke nicht dass Terroranschläge in Europa das Ziel des IS sind, das wird lediglich von den Medien so verbreitet.

Köpfe schneiden da unten ja sowieso alle ab. Egal ob irakische Armee, Freie Syrische Armee, IS oder wer auch immer.



> und auch außerhalb von Irak / Syrien noch in der Lage ist zu agieren.



Wo agieren sie denn? Wieviele relevante Terroranschläge gab es denn? So gut wie gar keine verglichen zu den 70er und 80er Jahren.



> Primär dient das dazu Freiwillige, sowie finanzielle und logistische Unterstützer für den IS zu gewinnen.



Logistische Unterstützer? Ja das schon, aber das Ziel ist es doch erstmal ein Kalifat zu errichten und das zu verteidigen.
Das primäre Ziel war fruchtbare Frauen aus Europa in den nahen Osten zu bringen, Kämpfer aus Europa zu rekrutieren um sich gegen die irakische Armee zu wehren.



> Und selbst wen man es nur als Ausdruck der Brutalität der radikalen Idiologie des IS runterbrechen würde, wäre es immer noch mehr als ein Beweis dafür, als  dass die USA, Bilderberger, oder Illuminaten den IS orchestrieren und zu Anschlägen im Ausland anhalten.



Ich denke einfach dass viele diesen Konflikt im nahen Osten für ihre Ziele ausnutzen. Instrumentalisieren, für eine eigene Agenda nutzen.
Das tat ja die USA auch. Sie ließen den IS wachsen, damit Assad eventuell dadurch gestürzt werden könnte.



> Radikale Idiologien neigen am Ende und grade im Untergang immer zu radikalen Ausbrüchen / Handlungen / Rundumschlägen, das auch letztlich beim IS nicht viel anders.



In diesem Rundumschlagmodus war der IS ja quasi die ganze Zeit und am Ende brachte es dem IS genau eines. Gar nichts.
Kann gut sein, dass der IS in den letzten Atemzügen jeden Anschlag für sich verbuchen will, dabei gibt es so viele Anschläge die dem IS zugeschrieben werden, er sich aber konkret noch nie wirklich dazu bekannt hat.
Die Verwaltungsapparate des IS sind schon seit langer Zeit zerstört worden, wer weiß ob es überhaupt noch einen Anführer gibt.


----------



## JePe (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Terrormanagement im Namen des Staates!? - Anis Amri und das kontrollierte Versagen der Behörden*

Magst Du mir bitte noch kurz erklaeren, was "der Staat" mit Kindesentfuehrungen zu tun hat und wo Du eine "offensichtliche" Beteiligung "des Staates" an terroristischen Anschlaegen erkannt hast? Danke im voraus.


----------



## Grestorn (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Terrormanagement im Namen des Staates!? - Anis Amri und das kontrollierte Versagen der Behörden*

Ja Mensch, mach doch die Augen auf!!!! Das ist doch alles ganz offensichtlich! Wie blind muss man sein, um das nicht zu sehen!

In YouTube ist das alles belegt und nachgewiesen!


----------



## Nightslaver (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Terrormanagement im Namen des Staates!? - Anis Amri und das kontrollierte Versagen der Behörden*



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Propaganda war nicht der Punkt um den es ging, sondern in dem Zusammenhang um das Weiterkämpfen.
> Und ja könnte man sich schon vorstellen, dass Propaganda hin oder her, die einfach keine Lust mehr haben, denn irgendwann ist das Argument der Jungfrauen im Himmel auch ausgelutscht.



Terroristische Anschläge sind aber nunmal genau das in erster Linie, ein Teil der Propaganda-Maschinerie. Bildmaterial von Anschlägen findest du in jedem Rekrutierungsvideo und Video das logistische und finanzielle Unterstützer ansprechen soll.
Militärstrategisch sind diese Anschläge alle eines, völlig wertlos. 
Nur propagandistisch haben sie einen Wert und da einenn icht zu kleinen.
Du kannst also schlecht sagen wir betachten die Anschläge ohne den Aspekt der Propaganda, das wäre so als würdest du Investments ohne ihren wirtschaftlichen (Stellen)wert betachten wollen.



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Die Anschläge kamen auch schon zuvor, als man noch dabei war die Macht auszudehnen. Sie ergeben einfach hinten und vorne keinen strategischen Sinn.



Weil sie wie ich bereits sagte in erster Linie einen propagandistischen Wert haben. Militärisch sind sie völlig wertlos, sofern man sie nicht direkt mit einer lokalen militärischen Aktion koppelt.



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Sinn würde es eher ergeben den IS nach außen hin als gute Religion zu verkaufen, die gut mit ihren Frauen umgeht, sich um Kinder kümmert usw.
> Das war auch die Strategie des IS, wenn man diverse Webseiten gesehen hat, ich denke nicht dass Terroranschläge in Europa das Ziel des IS sind, das wird lediglich von den Medien so verbreitet.



Seit wann handeln extreme / radikale Idiologien danach was Sinn macht? Du könntest genauso gut arugmentieren das der Nationalsozialismus sich nach außen auch hätte anders darstellen sollen und Juden statt in Vernichtungslager zu stecken lieber militärisch verheißen hätte sollen. Am Ende wäre es der gleicher Effekt gewesen, aber niemand hätte die Nazis wegen unmenschlicher Grausamkeit in Nürnberg angeklagt.

Nur das man mich nicht falsch versteht, das soll nicht heißen das ich die militärische Verheizungsmethode besser, oder überhaupt gut, gefunden hätte, es soll nur als Beispiel dienen.



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Wo agieren sie denn? Wieviele relevante Terroranschläge gab es denn? So gut wie gar keine verglichen zu den 70er und 80er Jahren.



Sie sind nach wie vor in der Lage Leute dazu zu bringen Anschläge für ihre Sache auszuführen und auch selbst Anschläge durchzuführen. Erst wen sie das nicht mehr könnten wären sie unfähig außerhalb ihrer schrumpfenden Territorialgrenzen noch zu agieren.



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Logistische Unterstützer? Ja das schon, aber das Ziel ist es doch erstmal ein Kalifat zu errichten und das zu verteidigen.
> Das primäre Ziel war fruchtbare Frauen aus Europa in den nahen Osten zu bringen, Kämpfer aus Europa zu rekrutieren um sich gegen die irakische Armee zu wehren.



Nein, schon in der Rede direkt bei der Ausrufung des IS-Kalifats in der an-Nuri Moshee in Mossul hat Al-Baghdadi das Ziel klar viel weiter gesteckt. Er hat direkt gesagt das es das Ziel ist den Westen zu vernichten und alle Menschen auf der Welt zur Auslegung des Islam nach IS-Interpretation zu bekehren.
Er hat von Anfang an einen Krieg gegen die Welt erklärt und geführt und wollte nicht erst die Position in Syrien und Irak konsolidieren / festigen.



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Ich denke einfach dass viele diesen Konflikt im nahen Osten für ihre Ziele ausnutzen. Instrumentalisieren, für eine eigene Agenda nutzen.
> Das tat ja die USA auch. Sie ließen den IS wachsen, damit Assad eventuell dadurch gestürzt werden könnte.



Das tut jedes Land wen sich durch einen Krieg die Gelegenheit dazu ergibt. Die Sowjetunion, die USA, England und verschiedene weitere Staaten haben den Krieg und Deutschlands erneuten Machtverlust nach dem zweiten Weltkrieg auch dazu genutzt um ihre Positionen und Ziele umsetzen zu können.
Manchmal fingiert man dazu einen Krieg wie Hitler mit Polen, oder die USA im Irak, aber im Prinzip gibt es nicht besseres als wen man dir einen Krieg aufzwingt, so wie der IS, oder eben das dritte Reich, weil du dann faktisch nicht dazu genötigt bist eine Rechtfertigung für die Durchsetzung deiner Interessen zu fingieren.



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> In diesem Rundumschlagmodus war der IS ja quasi die ganze Zeit und am Ende brachte es dem IS genau eines. Gar nichts.



Hitler befand sich ab September 1939 auch faktisch nur noch im Rundumschlagsmodus Polen, Dänemark, Norwegen, Niederlande, Belgien, Luxenburg Frankreich / England, Jugoslawien, Griechenland, Russland, USA...
Was hat es ihm gebracht? Doch auch nichts, außer einer am Ende schallenden Niederlage und das obwohl er im Gegensatz zum IS sogar lange Zeit noch richtig gut dastand nach dem Sieg über Polen, Dänemark, Norwegen, Luxenburg, Niederlande, Belgien, Frankreich, Jugoslawien und Griechenland quasi in Westeuropa fast einen vollständigen Sieg errungen hätte, hätte er England noch ausgeschaltet...

Aber wie das immer bei Extremisten und Diktatoren ist, am Ende kriegen sie den Hals nicht voll und halten sich für unaufhaltbar, lassen ihre Hintertür (England) offen und erklären der Sowjetunion und den USA den Krieg und vernichten damit das was sie unerwarteter Weise geschaft haben zu erreichen.
Das ist beim IS nicht anders. Nach ihren anfänglichen Erfolgen in Syrien und im Irak hätten sie auch die Möglichkeit gehabt ihre Herrschaft zu festigen, stattdessen haben sie lieber weiter versucht ihren Herrschaftsbereich auszuweiten und weiteres Gebiet zu unterwerfen und alle "Ungläubigen" zu vernichten.



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Die Verwaltungsapparate des IS sind schon seit langer Zeit zerstört worden, wer weiß ob es überhaupt noch einen Anführer gibt.



Natürlich gibt es noch Anführer, es wird sich immer einer finden der das Vakuum ausfüllt, das war bei Al-Quida so, wo man ja schon so einige Anführer umgebracht hat, war auch schon im dritten Reich nach Hitlers tot so, bei der RAF und ist überall anders so. Solange es noch ausreichend Geld und überzeugte Anhänger gibt wird es auch immer einen geben der die Idee fortführt / weiterführt.

Idiologien kann man wen sie einmal in der Welt sind und einmal einen gewissen Erfolg vorzuweisen haben (Christen im römischen Reich, Drittes Reich bei den Nationalsozialisten, Afghanistan bei den Taliban und Al-Quida, Syrien und Irak beim IS, ect.) nicht so einfach wieder ausradieren.


----------

